# طريقه رفع الملفات على الملتقى هنا او رفعها الى مواقع رفع



## Eng-Maher (27 ديسمبر 2010)

طريقه رفع الابحاث والكتب التى لديك ممكن ترفعها على مواقع رفع .. مع ضغطها ببرنامج ضغط مثل( الوين زيب).. او( الوين رير).(winzip,winrar​ 
طبعا اخى الحبيب سيتطلب هذا منك وقت طويل نسبيا فحاول ان ترفع الملفات كل فتره ( من غير مانعطلك على عملك).. والطريقه هى .. اقراء الرابط هذا فهو يساعدك على رفع وتحميل الملفات..​ 
طبعا لو عندك ملفات اقل من 2 ميجا .. ممكن تضعها على سيرفر المنتدى .. وهذه افضل طريقه..​ 
ملحوظه اى ملف ترفعه الزم ان تضغطه لعدم تشوه الملف او تلفه
************
هذا الرابط يشرح لك طريقه رفع الملفات من خلال المنتدى ......،​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132662.html​ 

وهذا رابط البرنامج الذى يضغط الملفات الى مساحه اصغر من مساحتها الاصليه​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232479.html​ 


طرق رفعها لو حجم الملف اقل من 100 ميجا بايت على هذه الطريقه​ 
http://www.topforums.net/showthread.php?t=87853​


----------



## hisham_mounirian (24 أبريل 2011)

eng.maher
انا كنت عايز اعرف ازاي رفع صورة علي المنتدي هنا
يعني بعد رفع الصورة علي ال 4shared
بكتب الكود في المنتدي بس مش بتظهر الصورة
ارجو التوضيع لو سمحت


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 مايو 2011)

hisham_mounirian قال:


> eng.maher
> انا كنت عايز اعرف ازاي رفع صورة علي المنتدي هنا
> يعني بعد رفع الصورة علي ال 4shared
> بكتب الكود في المنتدي بس مش بتظهر الصورة
> ارجو التوضيع لو سمحت


 ******************************

اخى الفاضل اختر موقع لرفع الصور مثال هذا الموقع ....."

http://imageshack.us/

واضغط على Browes واختار الصوره من جهازك

2- سيتم اخذ وقت فى تحميلها على الموقع هذا .. ثم يظهر لك لينكات بها مسار الملف المراد .. تنسخ رابط الملف وهو Direct Link 

ثم تأتى الى المشاركه ب المنتدى و التى ستشارك بموضوع مثلا ومدعم بصوره اضغط على رمز ادراج صوره وهو لونه (اصفر بشكل الاهرامات)وهذه الايقونه بتقولك ضع الرابط المراد ..طبعا هتضع الرابط المراد .. وبكدا يبقى انتهيت من اضافه صوره
وشكرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أكتوبر 2011)

العفو اخى الكريم


----------



## سعيد معمل (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا أخى الكريم


----------



## shimaa sayed (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hema81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

تجربه


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل و المفيد ♥
*


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## المسملي9999 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرياااااااااا


----------

